# Coyote saves turkey



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I was turkey hunting Saturday morning. I was working a bird across a field, he had come from 120 yds. to about 60 yds. I was almost sure he would come to 40 yds. and give me a shot. A coyote charged out of a small patch of brush and flushed the turkey out of the field. Then the coyote stood out of shotgun range and laughed for about 30 minutes. I guess thats why its called hunting and not killing. Always a good time though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats too bad for you, but good for the turkey though. I'm sure that you will have better luck next time. That had to be a cool sight though.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a yote do that to my turkey decoys last year.......... but he wasn't so lucky!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like you know where to make your next yote stand and will probably be a good place to turkey hunt next year. LOL My story was different looking for yote hit call turkey gobble change arsenal go for turkey. In freezer funny how life works.


----------

